# Mis-leading advert



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Is it just me or do others find the Marjal advert at top of page misleading? The way it is written it appears that if you buy one day they give you four free! Of course when you check it out that is not what is on offer.
Is it a clever marketing trick or what.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep - agree - misleading advert


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't see that ad, or many ads at all. I think I ticked a box somewhere to prevent their being displayed.

A misleading ad would annoy me if I saw it though, Alan.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Report it to Nuke its his site if no action to the advertising standards agency

joe


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I agree that it is unclear and a bit confusing and of course it is obviously a "come on down".

The confusion occurs because the advertiser has used a bit of "text" speak in the ad: ( see the pic below if you do not have ads showing)

BUT if you follow the link in the ad it seems a straight forward and generous offer of one night completely free ....no conditions other than you have to be 55+ years old or retired...see the linked page here :

http://www.wintercampingspain.com/

I don't think it was intended to be mis- leading.... it just needs the "4" changing to "for"

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Mike, I was wondering what the ad said.

Text speak probably isn't understood very well by our age group. It can be read either way but I think many won't get the text speak which leaves only the other interpretation, Alan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I had not seen it before so am also grateful to Mike for the posting - 

I also would have thought that if you stay one night your get four nights free and am sure that the Advertising Standards Agency would say the same.......

It is misleading IMO.

Dave


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi 
I thought the same but then thought maybe it's text Geek talk buy one get one for 4 free.

Ron


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Do you think they would get away with this advert on TV without complaints?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

The same advert is appearing in the Costa Blanca News at the moment. Don't think they are trying to be deliberately misleading, just an unfortunate wording.

Mike


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

even when you explain its still misleading


joe


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Agreed badly worded and misleading until you follow the link ......... but how many campsites can you show me that are offering a one night stay all inclusive of EHU etc for FREE, no strings attached?


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

They have got to do something to fill a what is it 1500 pitch site in the middle of nowhere? No thanks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh come on now, why is it misleading, common sense tells you what it means.

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I would have thought that their target market would have been the least likely to be familiar with text speak. 

They’re using it as a back stop defense against a claim of misleading advert. 

Dick


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

I don't find it misleading at all, maybe because I understand a bit of text talk, also you have to bear in mind that this is a Spanish company with Spanish staff doing the advertising, so give them a break.

Nobody would honestly expect that many free nights just for staying one night.

cheers 

Cavaqueen


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Oh come on now, why is it misleading, common sense tells you what it means.
> 
> cabby


  Hear hear.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

cabby, perhaps your sense (and eddied) is more common than most. 
cavaqueen I'd lay odds on there being outside influence.

It is blatantly an advert that is intended to grab attention (which is what it does) and then by my posting the subject it brings even more attention to them (which is what they want).

My point was, as most agree it is a designed attention grabber not a genuine offer (although there is one, albeit not what it appears).

I doubt any one would be naive enough to turn up expecting four for one. It would certainly not entice me to go there, as the last thing I want when away if for a massive field set in the middle of nowhere, if I wanted that sort of thing I'd buy a caravan!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A few more - but funny ones ----

•
Now is your chance to have your ears pierced and get an extra pair to take home too.


•
No matter what your coat is made of, this miracle spray will make it really repellent.


•
Dinner Special: Turkey £2.35; Chicken or Beef £2.25; Children £2.00.


•
We do not tear your clothing with machinery. We do it carefully by hand.


•
For Sale: An antique desk suitable for lady with thick legs and large drawers.


•
Auto Repair Service. Free pick-up and delivery. Try us once, you'll never go anywhere again.


•
Dog For Sale: Eats anything and is fond of children.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

eurajohn,

Can you tell me what you mean by outside influence, me or Marjal? it doesn't make sense to me.

cheers Cavaqueen


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I meant, in my opinion the advertisers would have had a none Spanish influence, i.e. perhaps a UK advisor.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Well what does Nuke think?

joe


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> cabby, perhaps your sense (and eddied) is more common than most.
> cavaqueen I'd lay odds on there being outside influence.
> 
> It is blatantly an advert that is intended to grab attention (which is what it does) and then by my posting the subject it brings even more attention to them (which is what they want).
> ...


Ciao John, you've done a good job of drawing attention to them  
Are you on commission?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Its a clever advert really.

No-one is going to think they get 4 nights for free but what they will do is have their attention drawn to it for a moment and that's all it may take to look to using the site.

To suggest that it is merely innocent use of "text speak" puts you in the same category as those who believe it means what it actually says.

The fact that "4 Free" is highlighted differently says it all. Clever. Should they take it down? No, no-one is going to drive to Spain for a deal based on this ad alone. And has been said, desperation to fill this site in the middle of nowhere can, to a degree, be excused.


How much will they have paid for the ad? Or is that classified?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi eddied, as I mentioned earlier bit thoughtless of me to start this in the first place  
Definitely no connection, very rarely use camp sites, even rarer visit Spain, simply don't like the place, not very motorhome friendly and always get an unafe feel. 
As mentioned before the type of site that Marjal is certainly a no no for me.


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

Thanks John for the link. I will be there anyway so I now have a free night, only one but thanks anyway. I agree the advert (if you don't text speak) is misleading but I had never noticed it until you brought it to my attention.
I will raise a glass to you when I am sunning myself in January.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*misleading*

Itz lyk wen I c a ting on ebayz init. If its wrtn lyk dis or if sum1 ask me a q? on me item.

I just do not bother looking any further or bother replying to the question.

Just needs the 4 changing to For and not Four.

TM


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought it a misleading add, and when you print out the voucher it can only be used before the 30th December. If you already have made a reservation it will not be accepted against it.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## Marjal (Aug 25, 2010)

Dear all, it was me making the advert, I didn´t realize about the text speak, well I did realize but I never thought it could be a misleading advert in any manner. 

But now I see it from your point of view I understand it can be misleading. Not a clever marketing trick but a mistake of assuming everyone will understand the advert. 

I will certainly change that 4 for "for"

On the other hand I would like to clarify the promotion.

If you are retired or +55 you fill up the form and get one night for free, as simple as that (although you have to redeem your voucher before December the 31st) No strings attached

On your way to somewhere else? just fill up the form and stop by one night for free.

Cheers and thank you for the feedback on the advert

Raimon


----------



## Marjal (Aug 25, 2010)

averhamdave said:


> Its a clever advert really.
> 
> No-one is going to think they get 4 nights for free but what they will do is have their attention drawn to it for a moment and that's all it may take to look to using the site.
> 
> ...


I wish I had been this Machiavellian when thinking about the advert lol

Raimon


----------

